# G scale model vehicle sizes...



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

hello all, i'm new to this site...i have a G scale train (conrail u25b) that i've had for many years and i'm currently planning a layout in my backyard. the train isnt my main concern right now but i'm trying to figure out which diecast model cars/trucks would be a perfect size suitable for the 1:29 scale trains...(ex) 1:24 or 1:32 scale...i have 1:18 scale cars but i know for a fact they are too big...i'm just trying to find the scale thats closest to the size of my train. thank you


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

1/24th scale works fine for us.............


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Take your ruler with you when you go shiopping for vehicles. 

Many manufacturers box everything in the same size box and call them all one scale. 

So you have a box that a true 1/24th scale Chevelle comes in also holding a 59 Cadillac. 

So while the box may say 1/24th or 1/25th, it might actually be closer to 1/29th. 

Randy


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

You can vary the scale of model car/trucks/etc on your layout to convey distance. A smaller truck up on the side of a hill may be 15 feet away but since the model is smaller than 1:29 and the building it is next to is also smaller it can convey a building "up in the distance. Take your ruler and shop around. Even the toy aisle at the dollar stores sometimes have some great finds.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

I am using everything in 1/24 even though I tend to trend towards 1:20.3 scale. 1/24 has fit OK with everything I have put together so far and they also tend to be availble. The biggest problem I have had is that a lot of farm gear is in 1/16 which is overly large. I am modeling some International Harvester since that what what my father in law (that just passed away) used on their farm. I did find some International Harvester logging gear in 1:24th.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I too have found discrepancies in models claiming to be 1:24 scale. Since some of the stuff I model is 1:20 narrow gauge and some is 1:29 there is already a BIG stretch in scale along my layout. The classic "what is Large Scale"? model train dilemma. When you get them home and build them or take them out of the box they seem to be slightly out of scale to what they claim to be. 
As others who posted before me said you may have to play with perspective a bit in where you put them in your garden or layout in relation to your buildings and trains. If you wish to 'force perspective' and convey a sense of distance it can actually work to your advantage. Place models where they 'look right' is the way I do it, which seems to be the Large Scale 'credo' for most folks wrestling with the question of scale.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

When I got started (not long ago), I had the same concern- 1/32 or 1/29? Randy (Rivette, who posted earlier) enlightened me to the fact that the diecast car manufacturers are not real accurate when they scale things. As a result some of the cars are not really 1/24 or 1/32 or whatever. After some toying around (there's a pun in there somewhere), I settled on 1/24. My trains are 1/29, however most building kits and structure kits come in 1/24. There are also a lot of figures (Aristocraft, cheapie Chinese ebay, etc.) that are 1/24 and readily available. The 1/24 vehicles look good with the trains and work well with these other items. Hope this helps. -Kevin.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

We have a 1:22.5 scale layout and use 1:24 - 1:25 diecast vehicles. I like they way they look together.


I've been under the impression that most prefer 1:32 diecast cars for use with 1:29 scale layouts, but maybe not based on the posts so far.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I find 1:32 scale stuff looks too small when i get it near my trains and buildings, works with my 1:29 stuff great but looks dinky next to my narrow gauge stuff and makes those engines look too massive and I model all my buildings to 1:24th to split the difference and sometimes that stuff looks fine and sometimes it looks 'off', but like I said before, if you place them in other parts of your layout, further back where you wish to convey some sense of distance or away from other larger scale buildings/models, etc. it works just fine, to your advantage really. In a way that's the neat theatric aspect of Large Scale trains to me. There's a certain acceptable 'slop' factor that you may not have in smaller gauges. large scale seems more forgiving to my perspective.


----------



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I like to use some of the 1/20 scale cars for Fn3. 

I found these two today! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lindberg-Flints...013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35afbe877d 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lindberg-Le-Sab...646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35afbe207e 

Seriously though, there are some pretty nice pre-1940's cars by Scale Model kits, mostly die cast, which is probably better for outdoors use, even if only strapped to a flat car. 

Robert


----------



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

i'm actually trending away from the traditional vehicles llike old cars, farm tractors, ect ect...i'm trying to go for more a military depot or DOD contract companies such as ex. lockheed...so i'm looking more for tanks, humvees, troop carriers, and some choppers to place on some flat cars so i need to find a scale that isn't awkward when rolling down the rails... i was thinking that the 1/32 scale vehicles would better suit the 1/29 scale i just needed some feedback because i wasnt sure


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Military loads and depot/base sounds neat.

I model a military base on our HO scale layout. It's set in the mid to late 1950s in the Mojave desert.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By SRW on 09 Feb 2011 08:52 PM 
If you wish to 'force perspective' and convey a sense of distance it can actually work to your advantage. 




I know, this "forced perspective" is mentioned quite often in garden railway circles, but nobody has ever shown examples for it. I know how it works in pictures, in theatres or in films, where the onlooker has a defined viewpoint. 

So you put 1 : 24 cars and figures 2 feet in front of the train model and 1 : 32 two feet behind? Why don´mt you simply use 1 : 29 automobiles and figures together with 1 : 29 models? 

Have fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Fritz- I have never seen any commercially available vehicles in 1/29. Most manufacturers make 1/24 or 1/32 (as well as other 'standard' sizes). I personally don't quite believe in the whole 'forced perspective' idea for my layout. Even if I place a smaller scale building at the back of the layout, the train remains the same (1/29) size. So, when it passes buildings at the front of the layout, everything looks fine. When it passes near the buildings or vehicles at the back of the layout, it looks out of scale. If your train isn't going to pass near your smaller scale buildings, then I guess it might work. Forced perspective would work better if the buildings at the back of your layout were far enough behind the train. I think you'd need a bit of real estate to make it convincing. Just my thoughts. -Kevin.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt - the missiles would not be carried on their launch vehicles by rail

Just sayin'...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

HO Trains and vehicles do not really help to answer the 1 /29th question. If I got that right, 1 : 29 on 45mm rail ist supposed to depict standard gauge prototype trains. 
US standard gauge locos are quite large in real life. So placing 1 : 24 vehicles or figures along with them, will make them look much smaller. 1 : 32 is probably the better choice, if models in the right scale are not at hand. 

I have seen modern trucks & trailers in 1 : 29 somewhere some years ago. Revell had a kit of a Stanley steamer automobile in 1 28/29th scale. Some of the Volkswagen micro busses in the toy shops are definitly smaller than 1 : 24 and larger than 1 : 32. 

Just in case somebody is looking for 1 : 29 figures. Check for "Locsters" at Ebay or the US shops. There are a few sets offered.

[url="


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

1:24 or 1:25, if you can find the latter. 1:32 is too small.

Bubba


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 10 Feb 2011 08:12 AM 
Matt - the missiles would not be carried on their launch vehicles by rail

Just sayin'...

tac
www.ovgrs.org

I know










They would be dissembled and hauled in boxes or boxcars. Too thin/fragile metal to be hauled on the launch vehicle while on a train. 

They do add a nice touch of color to the consist though. I sure do like the early "test" missile paint schemes.


----------



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

Posted By San Juan on 10 Feb 2011 12:55 AM 
Military loads and depot/base sounds neat.

I model a military base on our HO scale layout. It's set in the mid to late 1950s in the Mojave desert.














see now thats kinda the way i'm trying to move towards...its just trying to find the military vehicles that are close to my scale train thats a pain in the balls to find...everything i found so far are the ones you have to build yourself which i'm fine with but id rather have diecast


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Try Herpa Minitanks. They are in 1 : 87, which is HO scale. http://www.herpa.de/collect/(S(50gh...mp;thumb=1

And if you place them 20 feet behind a 1 / 29th train, the layout might look two miles deep due to "forced perspective" 


Have Fun

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By conrail2570 on 10 Feb 2011 01:42 PM


see now thats kinda the way i'm trying to move towards...its just trying to find the military vehicles that are close to my scale train thats a pain in the balls to find...everything i found so far are the ones you have to build yourself which i'm fine with but id rather have diecast

What about the various vehicles that come in the USA Trains military line? Not sure of their scale, but they must be close to 1:32 I'm guessing. 


The Humvees, and Apache helicopter might work for you. Everything else appears to be early equipment or foreign.


Here's a link to USA Trains military series:

Military Series


eBay is also a good place to see what is out on the market. Definitely on the pricey side and mostly WWII stuff, but there are a few modern military items like the Abrams, Bradley, M109, M270, and a telescopic lifter


Here's a link to the 1:32 diecast military offerings on eBay:


1:32 military diecast 




http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainsarmy.html


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I run 1:29 trains and have both 1:24 and 1:32 cars and trucks but I think the 1:32 size looks better on my layout. Take a 40 ft. flat car and set 2 1:24 cars on it and then replace with two 1:32 
cars and you can decide for yourself what you like and will look best on your layout.


----------



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

Posted By San Juan on 10 Feb 2011 02:44 PM 
Posted By conrail2570 on 10 Feb 2011 01:42 PM


see now thats kinda the way i'm trying to move towards...its just trying to find the military vehicles that are close to my scale train thats a pain in the balls to find...everything i found so far are the ones you have to build yourself which i'm fine with but id rather have diecast

What about the various vehicles that come in the USA Trains military line? Not sure of their scale, but they must be close to 1:32 I'm guessing. 


The Humvees, and Apache helicopter might work for you. Everything else appears to be early equipment or foreign.


Here's a link to USA Trains military series:

Military Series


eBay is also a good place to see what is out on the market. Definitely on the pricey side and mostly WWII stuff, but there are a few modern military items like the Abrams, Bradley, M109, M270, and a telescopic lifter


Here's a link to the 1:32 diecast military offerings on eBay:


1:32 military diecast 




http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainsarmy.htmlyea i looked at those but looking for something with a lil bit more detail than what those have...i'm probably going with the FOV tanks, bradleys, rocket launchers, strykers, ect ect...and of course hummers...and i'm trying to find some black suv's as well


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Posted By Fritz on 10 Feb 2011 04:00 AM I know, this "forced perspective" is mentioned quite often in garden railway circles, but nobody has ever shown examples for it. I know how it works in pictures, in theatres or in films, where the onlooker has a defined viewpoint. 

So you put 1 : 24 cars and figures 2 feet in front of the train model and 1 : 32 two feet behind? Why don´mt you simply use 1 : 29 automobiles and figures together with 1 : 29 models? 

Have fun 

Juergen / Fritz

I simply meant that you can "force" perspective by using models, vehicles, people, buildings, livestock, etc. of a smaller "scale" in the near background to convey a sense of 'distance'. Think vanishing point perspective when drawing a picture or design to convey a sense of depth or distance.. These same models might look small or odd right next to your locomotive because they are smaller than scale to the loco but placed mere inches in the background they can 'force' the sense of distance and seem a long way in the distance. Theater designer's use this all the time.


----------

